# Always a touching story



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

When a troop comes home to see his/her family. God bless our troops.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/bi...rises-wife-after-she-delivers?urn=mlb-wp15737


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool story! Thanks for posting. God bless our troops!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

had to watch it over kept getting..er.. uh dust in my eyes


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome Story


----------

